# Deer Season



## jtstar (Oct 9, 2011)

with deer season just around the corner I spent the day putting my smoke house back together I had a big wind storm tear it apart this summer so now my smoke house is open for business


----------



## Wade E (Oct 9, 2011)

Yours hasnt started yet is it it just bow season that started? My buddy just got one Friday night by bow and all I know is I have venison coming this week!!!!!!


----------



## jtstar (Oct 9, 2011)

Our bow hunting started awhile ago but I have not gotten into that we did have an early rifle season but I didn't go out for this season I will go out the second full week of Nov.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Oct 9, 2011)

I decided not to go out this afternoon, to hot, and watched 2 big 8 points and a bunch of does walking out of the woods where my stand is! Tomorrow I hope they come back. Backstrap and elderberry wine just naturally go together. CC


----------



## jtstar (Oct 9, 2011)

I have the Elderberry wine open already I just need the backstraps to throw on the grill


----------



## pwrose (Oct 9, 2011)

After my opening day 8 pointer last year it might be hard to top it, but if the new 8 that is hanging around the back yard shows up next saturday there might be another 8 on the wall with the two that are already there.
Our bow season has already come and gone, sept 17th til the 30th then black powder from the Oct 1st til Oct 14th. Rifle season comes in Oct 15th til the 1st of the year.


----------



## Wiz (Oct 9, 2011)

I really miss deer season. Went to our camp in northeren Pa. for years. Also really miss eating venison steaks and bologna.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 9, 2011)

Where was it? In Warren?


----------



## Wiz (Oct 9, 2011)

No, Tioga.


----------



## grmtgirl (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm hoping to get out, (I've seen an 8ptr 3x in early am) but likely will not hunt as much previous years,,, peeking through threads here (wine cellars, etc)... gotta get to cleaning/organizing for wine/beer (build racks etc),,,which will then in turn, cluster up my quilting room (sorry off deer hunting) with the fleece I've been storing down there. But, at least I'll get to see my kids while cleaning out for them to go through & decide what they really want to keep & what can go.


----------



## jtstar (Oct 14, 2011)

I have about 200 pounds of deer,pork,and beef set out thawing going to be mixing up some sausage tomorrow and smoking it on Sunday


----------



## jtstar (Oct 16, 2011)

ninty pounds of sausage done and thrity pounds of jerky in the dehydrator


----------



## pwrose (Oct 17, 2011)

Last year killed an 8 on opening day, this year didn't even see a twig move.


----------



## sevenal (Oct 17, 2011)

*Pwrose*

Did the fire up there ever get extinguished?
Great Dismal Swamp fire just north of Tyner, NC


----------



## pwrose (Oct 17, 2011)

yeah the hurricane help put it out


----------



## jtstar (Oct 18, 2011)

sitting here eating jalapeño sausage and drinking Elderberry wine it don't get any better


----------



## chris889671 (Oct 21, 2011)

Venison sounds good. Ill try again in the morning. The weather has not coperated this year. bow season here is oct. 1- nov. 14 It has been too hot, then to much rain and wind. I normally get one in the first week.


----------



## jtstar (Nov 19, 2011)

Well we have made Horseradish,jalapeño,Black pepper & Garlic,Swiss,Cheddar,and Pepper Jack sausage,german sausage polish sausage and brats plus some jerky


----------



## Stefani (Nov 19, 2011)

Deer season!! Yep I got one Monday night. Got it good! It died instantly! 




It got too close to my car and it met my 2010 Ford Focus at 65 MPH. 


It did do close to $6000 damage on my car.


----------

